

Ask YC: What is your background? - Anon84

Is your B.S./M.S./PhD in C.S. or Software Eng.? Or did you come from a different area? Which one? What brought you in to the Hacking world?<p>I would guess quantitative fields, like Physics or Math would be the most common, but I'm sure there are some bio people out there too.<p>I'm a Physicist by training with a bit of formal CS background and I've been debating whether I should try to transition in to the corporate/entrepreneurial world or not. How easy was it in your case?
======
icey
I dropped out of college to go work on "that newfangled internet thing".

------
alexk
It's better be a poll

